# Dell Latitude D600



## Jargar4213 (Jul 1, 2011)

I recently wiped a Dell Latitude D600 and I reinstalled Winows XP Professional. I tried using the service tag on Dell's Website, but the not all of the drivers worked. I am still missing three drivers. I will list all the info I have below. Please help me find the correct drivers and the location I can download them from. Thank you very much.

Dell Latitude D600

Service Tag Number: 36V3V51

Network Controller
Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4220&SUBSYS_27218086&REV_05\4&39A85202&0&18F0

O2Micro SmartCardBus_Reader
Device Type: Other Devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: on Generic CardBus Controller
PCMCIA\O2MICRO-SMARTCARDBUS_READER-2E10\1

VGA Controller(VGA Compatible)
Device Type: Other devices
Manufacturer: Unknown
Location: PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0

Thanks Again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The Drivers are listed on the Dell Support Site.

Try searching by model number instead of the Service Tag you will get more drivers.


----------



## Jargar4213 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have already tried a lot of the drivers on the Dell website using both the service tag and computer model. Do you know which drivers to use? Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Network,chipset,and video the chipset has the driver for the smart card controller the video has the driver Ati mobility radeon 9000,the network has the driver for the network controller which is intell Drivers & Downloads


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post the hard id number for the other missing devices.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## Jargar4213 (Jul 1, 2011)

I found the drivers. Thank you for the help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear it good job well done


----------

